# Triple Boot MacBook (Snow - XP Boot Camp - Linux)



## Quentin5339 (10 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,

Je possède un MacBook (Intel Core 2 Duo - 1Gb de RAM) partitionné en 2 :

- Macintosh HD : Mac OS X Snow Leopard (disque de démarrage)
- BOOTCAMP : Windows XP SP3 (installé et mis en place avec l'utilitaire Boot Camp donc)

Je souhaiterais installer une distribution Linux (Ubuntu ou Ultimate Edition) sur une 3e partition.

J'ai déjà eu l'occasion d'explorer un peu le monde Linux en machine virtuelle mais c'est pas l'idéal.

Ma question est :

Comment créer cette 3e partition et au bon format pour y installer Linux ?

J'ai effectué plusieurs recherches mais les "solutions" que j'ai trouvé relevaient plus d'essais que de procédures sans risques ou alors il fallait établir les partitions avant l'installation de Windows, etc. et l'ayant déjà installé ça m'est un peu difficile ...

Mais ma question est un peu trop vague, car j'ai trouvé certaines pistes.

Je voudrais vous demander si le format MS-DOS (FAT), qui m'est proposé pour créer une partition dans l'utilitaire de disque, est adapté à une installation Linux ? Si oui, je pourrais créer une partition de ce format avec l'utilitaire de disque (OS X).

Ensuite booter sur le DVD d'installation que j'ai gravé et installer Linux sur cette partition.

Pensez-vous que ce soit possible et surtout idéal ou du moins adapté ?

Les explications que j'ai trouvées me semblent assez risquées et je l'avoue un peu trop compliquées pour moi ! Je ne m'y connais peut-être pas encore assez pour pouvoir exploiter Linux à fond mais j'aimerais réellement découvrir Linux.

Merci d'avance !

Cordialement,

Quentin


----------



## droupi (10 Mars 2010)

> J'ai déjà eu l'occasion d'explorer un peu le monde Linux en machine virtuelle mais c'est pas l'idéal.



Pourquoi ? A priori, ce sera pas plus idéal en natif.
Les problèmes de configuration seront les mêmes et avec certains émulateurs, cela fonctionne très bien côté matériel émulé.
Par contre, côté mémoire (1Go), oui, tu auras plus de contraintes. A voir, selon usage du Linux.



> Je voudrais vous demander si le format MS-DOS (FAT), qui m'est proposé pour créer une partition dans l'utilitaire de disque, est adapté à une installation Linux ?



Ce sera autant à risque avec du FAT que du ext2 (sauf évidemment que l'Utilitaire disque ne gère par l'ext2, donc je comprends ta méthode). Linux sous FAT, pourquoi pas, c'est sans doute possible, mais ce n'est pas le système de fichier natif Linux et ce n'est pas une bonne idée à mon sens.



> Si oui, je pourrais créer une partition de ce format avec l'utilitaire de disque (OS X).



Hum, attention. A vérifier. Car a priori avec un Windows XP installé, tu as un partitionnement hybride (pas forcément, mais en toute logique si tu as installé Mac OS X normalement, et non avec un partionnement MBR à la place de GPT).
Il faut quand même vérifier que l'Utilitaire disque gère bien ce partionnement hybride pour un repartionnement.

Attention à d'autres choses :

- c'est quand mieux de créer un Linux avec plusieurs partitions (par exemple au moins pour / et swap), mais ce n'est pas une oglibation.

- en créant un nouvelle partition (a priori primaire MBR), plantage Windows hal.dll garanti !! Il faut que la partition Windows soit la dernière. De plus, j'ai constaté un démarrage Windows plus long en changeant le N° de la partition Windows.

En fait, le gros souci est d'ajouter une (ou plusieurs) partitions avec un partionnement MBR/GPT pérenne et correct pour Windows XP. Je ne pense pas me tromper sur ce point.

Tu as à mon sens plusieurs possibilités :

1 /

- Sauvegarder Mac OS X & Windows sur un autre disque (par exemple CCC : il vaut mieux avoir toujours un Mac OS X bootable; pour Windows, je préfère ntfsclone : rapide, efficace, et applicable sur une partition déjà créée)
- supprimer la partition Windows
- créer une partition pour Linux, puis pour Windows
- restaurer Mac OS X
- peut-être recréer le partionnement hybride MBR/GPT (à voir selon que l'utilitaire Disque le gère bien ou non, sinon avec gptsync, dispo avec rEFIt).
- installer Linux
- restaurer Windows
- modifier le fichier boot.ini de Windows pour prendre en compte le changement de partition du système Windows.

Mais comme je l'ai dis, le démarrage de Windows sera plus long (constat, je n'ai pas résolu ce problème)

2 /

La même chose, mais en réinstallant Windows ou lieu de le restaurer (heu, moi, réinstaller Windows, j'en ai ma claque, je prends mes précautions). Mais tu auras sans doute quelques problèmes à résoudre quand même.


3 / Jouer sur les partitions :

- Toujours sauvegarder Mac OS X & Windows sur un autre disque
- Recréer complètement un partitionnement (GPT) pour d'abord Linux (partition 2 ; 2, car la 1ère est invisible : ESP), Windows (partition 3), puis Mac OS X (partition 4) (moi, perso, ma partition Mac OS X est en N° GPT 5)
- Restaurer Mac OS X et Windows
- resynchroniser le partitionnement hybride GPT/MBR
- supprimer (logiquement, dans la tables de partitions du MBR) correspondant à Mac OS X pour que la partition Windows soit la dernière dans le MBR.
- installer Linux
- restaurer Windows

En clair, en partition MBR 2, tu remplaces Mac OS X par Linux et cela n'aura pas d'impact sur Windows (si Mac OS X uniquement en partionnement GPT).


4 / Mode expert :

La même chose, mais en utilisant directement gpt (la commande), dd, gptsync et des outils de partionnement pour HFS+, ext2, fat, ntfs et des bons outils de sauvegarde.



Bref, tu l'auras compris, opération à risque, avec impacts et contraintes particulières à cause de Windows et maîtrise technique nécessaire (et je n'ai pas donné tous les détails).

Moi, aucun problème, mais pour toi, je ne connais pas ton niveau technique, donc bon courage... -)


----------



## Quentin5339 (10 Mars 2010)

En effet, c'est encore plus compliqué que je ne pensais !

Je note ta réponse avec attention et je te remercie en tout cas sincèrement pour toutes tes explications.

C'est une opération à laquelle je ne vais pas me risquer pour le moment, je continue en machine virtuelle malgré quelques soucis (config, souris, ...), que je précise, je n'ai pas rencontré avec le Live CD.

Cordialement,

Quentin


----------

